# Help me!!!! PUHLEEZE!!!!!!!!!



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I am having a bear of a time finding a bike saddle for my wife. I have tried about 6 seats and 5 different brands/models of shorts for her, but she still complains that her butt hurts for 4 or 5 days after she rides. She says that her "butt bones" hurt.. The rides aren't long (for me I guess), but after 5 or 6 miles, she says her butt hurts. After 12-15 miles, she is done riding for at least a few days. I really want to help her find one that works for her, but I have paid a lot of money for saddles that she doesn't like. I have tried the Serfas Curva, the Serfas terrazo gel womens, Terry Liberator womens, Fizik Aliante, WTB Speed She Gel, and I forget the others. I just ordered her a Specialized Lithia Gel 143 after she tried the 155 at a dealer. They didn't have her size in stock, so she tried the 155. For shorts, I have Pearl Izumis, Louis Garneau and some Castelli models for her. She is pretty new to bicycling, and I want her to enjoy it. I think I need to tell her that she should pick the one that is most comfortable to her, and just leave it on, and get her butt used to it. I think that she says that her boney areas hurt, it's a matter of her butt needing to get used to being on a seat. Ladies, do you have any suggestions on this?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Try Assos.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Does the bike fit her properly? Ideally, you want about half your weight on the bars. If she is sitting up too much then her butt will hurt regardless of saddle....unless you go with a big tractor seat and I doubt that is what you want.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I brought her in for a full fitting process, and her riding position is certainly not racey, but she sure isn't sitting up either. I would say that her position is very average for the model of bike (Giant OCR Carbon). When her Specialized saddle comes in I think I am going to leave it on, and let her butt toughen up, and to get used to the seat.


----------



## Sashana (Dec 19, 2007)

Snopro440 said:


> I brought her in for a full fitting process, and her riding position is certainly not racey, but she sure isn't sitting up either. I would say that her position is very average for the model of bike (Giant OCR Carbon). When her Specialized saddle comes in I think I am going to leave it on, and let her butt toughen up, and to get used to the seat.


I took a month off my bike last winter. When I came back I did ~1 hour rides and it took about 4 rides for my butt to toughen up. I rode even though my sit bones hurt. Some suffering is necessary I guess. I rode the same saddle as before so it wasn't the saddle. If it's just her sit bones hurting and not 'soft tissue' tell her it takes some regular riding to get used to it. Taking a week off between rides isn't the way to get used to it, imo. I did my 4 rides in one weeks time. Good luck!

Sashana


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I had a tall, thin, lanky female freind who couldn't ride a women's saddle. She was most comfortable on a men's saddle. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

Sashana said:


> I took a month off my bike last winter. When I came back I did ~1 hour rides and it took about 4 rides for my butt to toughen up. I rode even though my sit bones hurt. Some suffering is necessary I guess. I rode the same saddle as before so it wasn't the saddle. If it's just her sit bones hurting and not 'soft tissue' tell her it takes some regular riding to get used to it. Taking a week off between rides isn't the way to get used to it, imo. I did my 4 rides in one weeks time. Good luck!
> 
> Sashana


That is good advice, I will pass your information to her. Thank you for taking the time to help!!!

Adam


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Check the fitting, as previously suggested- make sure the saddle isn't angled, then try gel saddles. The Terry Fly Gel is the 'just right' saddle for me.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Fizik Vitesse is their unisex or women's saddle. It costs less than half as much as an Aliante and only weighs about 20 grams more. Worth a try. It's about 15-20 mm wider than an Aliante, and that might just make the difference.

If all else fails, you can always try a Brooks saddle.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I give this thread the same reference I give to all women/saddle threads: http://forums.teamestrogen.com/index.php

Bookmark it for her so she can join/search/read/discuss these things with other women like herself.


----------

